#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  ASM Metals Handbooks (21 Volume Set)

## Mohamed

*ASM Metals Handbooks (21 Volume Set), 10th Edition*
 


*ASM Handbook Volume 01: Properties and Selection: Irons, Steels, and High-Performance Alloys
*Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 1990; ISBN 0-87170-377-7; 1063 pages; 1328 figures; 552 tables
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASM Handbook Volume 02: Properties and Selection: Nonferrous Alloys and Special-Purpose Materials*
Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 1991; ISBN 0-87170-378-5; 1328 pages; 1800 figures; 1,200 tables
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 03: Alloy Phase Diagrams*
Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 1992; ISBN 0-87170-381-5; 512 pages
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 04: Heat Treating*
Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 1991; ISBN 0-87170-379-3; 1012 pages
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 05: Surface Engineering*
Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 1994; ISBN 0-87170-384-X; 1056 pages
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 06: Welding, Brazing, and Soldering*
Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 1993; ISBN 0-87170-382-3; 1299 pages; 500 figures; 400 tables
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 07: Powder Metal Technologies and Applications*
Edited by: W.B. Eisen, B.L. Ferguson, R.M. German, R. Iacocca, P.W. Lee, D. Madan, K. Moyer, H. Sanderow, and Y. Trudel Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 1998; ISBN 0-87170-387-4; 950 pages
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Metals Handbook, Volume 8: Mechanical Testing & Evaluation*
Hardbound, 2000, 1000 Pages, ISBN: 0-87170-389-0
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 09: Metallography and Microstructures*
Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 2004; ISBN 0-87170-706-3; 1,184 pages
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 10: Materials Characterization*
Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 1986; ISBN 0-87170-016-6; 761 pages; 951 figures; 95 tables
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 11: Failure Analysis and Prevention*
Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 2002; ISBN 0-87170-704-7; 1164 pages
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 12: Fractography*
Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 1987; ISBN 0-87170-018-2; 517 pages; 1903 figures; 41 tables
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 13: Corrosion, (9th Edition)*
1432 pages, 2400 illustrations, over 600 tables; ISBN n/a
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 13A: Corrosion: Fundamentals, Testing, and Protection*
Hardbound, 2003, 1135 pages, ISBN: 0-87170-705-5
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 14: Forming and Forging*
Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 1988; ISBN 0-87170-020-4; 978 pages; 1200 figures; 250 tables
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 15: Casting*
Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 1988; ISBN 0-87170-021-2; 937 pages; 1300 figures; 335 tables
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 16: Machining*
Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 1989; ISBN 0-87170-022-0; 944 pages; 1,300 illustrations and 620 tables
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 17: Nondestructive Evaluation and Quality Control*
Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 1989; ISBN 0-87170-023-9; 795 pages; 1100 figures; 150 tables
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 18: Friction, Lubrication, and Wear Technology*
Edited by: D. Olson Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 1992; ISBN 0-87170-380-7; 942 pages
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 19: Fatigue And Fracture*
By: Antonio C. Ruffin Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 1996; ISBN 0-87170-385-8; 1057 pages
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook Volume 20: Materials Selection and Design*
Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 1997; ISBN 0-87170-386-6; 900 pages
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*ASM Handbook, Volume 21: Composites*
Published 2001, 1201 Pages, ISBN: 0871707039, ASM International; By: D.B. Miracle and S.L. Donaldson
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


 ASM Handbook, V1 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, V2 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, V3 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, V4 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, V5 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, V6 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, V7 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, V8 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, V9
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, V10 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, V14 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, V15 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, V17 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, V18 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, V19 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASM Handbook, V20
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Depositfiles
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Download ASM Metals Handbook Vol.9 from Depositfiles
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Download ASM Metals Handbook Vol.11 from Depositfiles
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Download ASM Metals Handbook Vol.16 from Depositfiles
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASM Metals Handbooks (21 Volume Set)

----------


## Marco Giulietti

thank you

----------


## snug

:Smile:  Nice Post!

However  dead links on Volumes 11,13,16 and 21  :Frown:

----------


## Marco Giulietti

OK And Vol 7

----------


## Mohamed

* ASM Metals Handbook: Desk Edition         * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Properties and Selection: Irons, Steels, and High-Performance Alloys        * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*
*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Properties and Selection: Nonferrous Alloys and Special-Purpose Materials       * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Alloy Phase Diagrams       * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Heat Treating        * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Surface Engineering        * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Welding, Brazing, and Soldering       * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Powder Metal Technologies and Applications       * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Mechanical Testing and Evaluation        * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Metallography and Microstructures       * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* *  Materials Characterization      * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Failure Analysis and Prevention       * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* *  Fractography      * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Corrosion: Fundamentals, Testing, and Protection       * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Forming and Forging       * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* *  Casting      * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Machining       * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Nondestructive Evaluation and Quality Control       * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Friction, Lubrication, and Wear Technology       * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Fatigue And Fracture * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Materials Selection and Design       * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* * Composites       * 

** *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## snug

:Big Grin:   thank you Mohamed!!!,  Excellent post  :Wink:  
Please tell me, vol13 is not posted  :Frown:  
But 13A is working  :Smile:  
Is Vol 13A a newer version than 13 or should there be both 13 and 13A :Confused:

----------


## jaatboyslim

Excellent Post .... Thanks A Ton Ton .........

----------


## pmadhu

shukran. Please send links for Corrosion and Corrosion Protection Vol 13 and 13A.

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## garimidisunilkumar

A BIG thank you to the gentleman who has taken the pain in uploading these books for the benefit of others. Please carry on with your good work for a long long time.

----------


## elkawas

Thank You

----------


## elkawas

Thank You

----------


## cyberdee

thank you...matur nuwon

See More: ASM Metals Handbooks (21 Volume Set)

----------


## yousef

thanks aloooooooooooooooooooooot ya man

----------


## Horsepowersnkilowatts

How to download from mihd site?? The link saying download details is inactive and active places in the page are some softwares I do not want to download. Pls help. Thanks.

ok i found a way.keep up the good word.......

----------


## Ehab Ahmed

thank you very much Eng. Mohammed

----------


## Nasir

Jazak Allah Khaira
Very Very Thanks

----------


## atif53



----------


## arcotvenu

Thank You, Excellent  collection.

----------


## rajwinder1984

Thank You

----------


## lumo

Please tell me, vol13 is not posted

----------


## wonder_004

Sir,

If you can get 

" Worldwide Guide to Equivalent Irons and Steels, 4th Edition by ASM "

Please mail the link at

ajay_kumar_04@yahoo.co.in

CYA

Ajay Kumar

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank You

----------


## abojasim2007

Thank you

----------


## tan999

Thanks for sharing this important work. Volume 13 has two parts; 13 and 13A.  Only 13A is posted.  Can you please also upload Vol. 13?



Thanks...See More: ASM Metals Handbooks (21 Volume Set)

----------


## swat

Agreat thanks to eng mohamed elhagar 
(swat)

----------


## sandeep

Link Not active

Please reload on Rapidshare again...

Thanx






> *ASM Metals Handbooks (21 Volume Set), 10th Edition*
>  
> 
> 
> *ASM Handbook Volume 01: Properties and Selection: Irons, Steels, and High-Performance Alloys
> *Hardbound; Publisher: ASM; Publication Date: 1990; ISBN 0-87170-377-7; 1063 pages; 1328 figures; 552 tables
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...

----------


## rameez787

dear none of the links have any file... I need ASM HANDBOOK VOL.9 can u email me .... or upload again?
my email ID is rameez787@hotmail.com

----------


## zenvishal

Much more thanks

----------


## zenvishal

Kindly provide link for Vol 20.
Very urgent
Thanks in advance

----------


## zenvishal

Please provide link for Vol 20
or send by mail on vcagrawal.hdo@gmail.com.
Thanks alot.

----------


## badari

Hi.. I need ASM Handbook volume 7.. Please send the link to my mail : badari.rao@gmail.com, as the links provided above are not working..
Thanks a lot.

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

while downloading many files of asm handbooks, " files not found "  is the message DISPLAYED.
CAN U PL HELP ME TO DOWNLOAD ASM HANDBOOKS PLAESE
S RAJAMANICKAM

----------


## mclarenrai

ALL links are dead..

----------


## lukpet

Thank you Mohamed 

Please sent me link for volume 13, 3 and 13A. My e-mail is t.kandra@kovohuty.sk 

Thank you verry much.

Tom

----------


## tturit

if somebody can't download something volume....

visit this site  :Smile:  and search
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

happy new year !!
or
Boldog &#250;j vet k&#237;v&#225;nok!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARDIYANSAH22

Thanks You, Nice post

See More: ASM Metals Handbooks (21 Volume Set)

----------


## zenvishal

plz reload Vol 20 with mihd or deposite file since our Company has blocked rapidshare. It will be highly useful.Thanks in advance

----------


## tturit

ArabsWell ASM HandBooks

Adrive Links: ( 16*99.2 + 3.8*1)

part 1 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 4  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
part 5
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
part 6 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 7 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 8  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 9   
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 10 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 11
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 12 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 13
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 14  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 15
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 16 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 17
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

password: "www.arabswell.com"
ArabsWell ASM HandBooks 

Rapidshare Links :Frown:  16*99.2 + 1*3.8 )

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password: "www.arabswell.com"

----------


## tturit

ArabsWell ASM HandBooks

Adrive Links: ( 16*99.2 + 3.8*1)

part 1 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 4  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
part 5
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
part 6 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 7 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 8  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 9   
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 10 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 11
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 12 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 13
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 14  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 15
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 16 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
part 17
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

password: "www.arabswell.com"
ArabsWell ASM HandBooks 

Rapidshare Links :Frown:  16*99.2 + 1*3.8 )

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password: "www.arabswell.com"

----------


## tturit

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mnthiraviam

Hi there..

ANY BODY HAVING *ASNT NDT HANDBOOKS* VOL 1 ~ 9??

PLEASE I NEED THEM URGENT

THANKS

----------


## goodboy1234

thanks!

----------


## tturit

all part working, whats your problem?

----------


## esincoskuner

@tturit

thank you very much.i have found volume 16 :Smile:

----------


## esincoskuner

@tturit

thank you very much.i have found volume 16 :Smile:

----------


## tturit

oks  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## tturit

: o )

----------


## mnthiraviam

Hi tturit



R U HAVING ASNT NDT HANDBOOKS VOL 1 ~ 9??

PLEASE I NEED THEM URGENT

THANKS
__________________See More: ASM Metals Handbooks (21 Volume Set)

----------


## tturit

My Friend!
If you download all part's the following files , and you joints this files (ex.:with winrar), than you will have ASM Handbook vol1-21...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password: "www.arabswell.com"

----------


## tturit

My Friend!
If you download all part's the following files , and you joints this files (ex.:with winrar), than you will have ASM Handbook vol1-21...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password: "www.arabswell.com"

----------


## mnthiraviam

Dear ttirut

I have downloaded all aparts abd got he *ASM SERIES VOL 1 ~ 21*. THANKS A LOT FOR THT.

I also need *ASNT NDT HAND BOOKS VOL 1 ~9*. Do u have them? OR can help me find out? Please I need help

----------


## raulelite

Hi friends, 
the password don't work.
what i can do?
Pleace help!

----------


## tturit

Dear Raulite!

Impossible :Embarrassment: ) pls try again

and if you can't do it, you can find the original page 
here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

this is my favorite search page

unfortunetly, i don't find now the original webpage  :Frown: 

have a nice day

----------


## vsvs

The password is: www.arabswell.com/vb

----------


## slimlions

Hellow! I need ASM Handbook Vol.9 very much. Would you please sent the link to my e-mail: slimlions@msn.com ,thanks a lot.

----------


## shankargee

some links are not working. please re upload.thanq.

----------


## alihazrat20

dear all
can anyone share me a guide of instruction for sheet metal blanking formule? sometimes i am facing problem on designing complex structure blanking.please do asas.

----------


## tkveera

Good collection

----------


## alihazrat20

> My Friend!
> If you download all part's the following files , and you joints this files (ex.:with winrar), than you will have ASM Handbook vol1-21...
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dear tturit
at last i could download ur all th efiles of astm. but while extractting with help of winrar, i find an error report at no.7 rar file . would u please pay ur attention here to reolve this problem?

but thanks a lot

----------


## dantn

Thanks,



A nice set with big selection

Dan TNSee More: ASM Metals Handbooks (21 Volume Set)

----------


## nizami

dear sir i have dowload hole books ASME but the password is wrong so could any one send me the pass word on my email nizami777@gmail.com

----------


## dantn

Dear Nizami,

You means ASM collection books ?

The case, I think, is not cause by password. Every files in set is so big so they were cut to some pieces. You need to download all pieces have the same name and put in unique folder to open.

Hope that can help

Dan TN

----------


## d_kushwah

I need volume 13c, Corrosion environments & industries

----------


## rajpd28

please send instrument related standard

----------


## brahmhos

this post contains either a corrupt archive or a broken file. It is not at all possible to unrar the file.  Either the passwords or wrong or the links are corrupt. Can some one who had downloaded this 1.7 gig file and unrared with the password, give some clue?
thanks

----------


## dantn

Dear Friends,

First of all HAPPY NEW YEAR AND THE BEST WISH TO YOURS

I try to post the following to download ASM book Vol 13 (corrosion) for you to check

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please tell me if you can take it or not. The limit is that the server only pemisses to downnload 10 times !!! .

If thing is ok I will up the rest for share

Dan TN

----------


## davidwai

Hi Tturit,

thanks for sharing the the ASM but could you guide me to for this error.

when i extracting the files with the password given.

it stop at Part07 rar file with error saying that "either corrupt file or wrong password"

can you please guide me in this error.

thanks a lot for the sharing and guidance.

best regards.

----------


## NORHIDAYAH SAIDON

Can't download @ review..hu..hu.. :Calm:

----------


## sayedfarhanali

No part working Please upload again, Thanks

----------


## viskzsenior

links dead.will u renew it? thanks

----------


## dantn

Dear all,

We found that the following can help:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You can find much more than you need here also

Dan TN

----------


## mnthiraviam

> Dear all,
> 
> We found that the following can help:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, but the webpage is not opening up.... Showing an interrupted messageSee More: ASM Metals Handbooks (21 Volume Set)

----------


## pramudiyanto

somebody please re-upload all those 21 books again, thank you

----------


## pkloo80

Here is the file....

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

link updated...

Say thank...to me.

----------


## mnthiraviam

> Here is the file....
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thanks bro......

----------


## viskzsenior

hello!
Is it possible to renew the threads, because they are dead.

Thanks

----------


## pkloo80

Here is the link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy

----------


## Rajindia

> Here is the link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Enjoy



hi friend
thankyou very much your great material
but very slow download (2kb/sec)

----------


## viskzsenior

thanks great material

----------


## knvchaitanya

all links r dead please upload all in mediafire

----------


## khatab1

Do you have any of these books :
1- Handbook of Corrosion Data, 2nd Edition 
Editor(s): B. Craig and D. Anderson

2- Corrosion in refineries (EFC 42) 
(European Federation of Corrosion Publications)

my e-mail : khatab_0@yahoo.com
thanks in advance

----------


## khatab1

Do you have any of these books :
1- Handbook of Corrosion Data, 2nd Edition 
Editor(s): B. Craig and D. Anderson

2- Corrosion in refineries (EFC 42) 
(European Federation of Corrosion Publications)

thanks in advance

----------


## kgk092

Sir,

This all are old links and not working...can you upload it again or help me to find out this volumes..

thanks....

----------


## kgk092

Sir,



All links are dead...can you help me to find me out these all volumes..

thanksSee More: ASM Metals Handbooks (21 Volume Set)

----------


## ebs90

Linkler &#246;l ASM Handbook Volume 01 e ihtiyacım var. bana yardımcı olabilecek birisi var mı ?

----------


## mnthiraviam

> Linkler &#246;l ASM Handbook Volume 01 e ihtiyacım var. bana yardımcı olabilecek birisi var mı ?



May be it wil be understood if u be in english!!

----------


## vohuu1102

Thank you so much.

----------


## Richard Steel

Can someone please update the links or re-upload the files please? I really need a few of these volumes for laboratory research!

Thank you!

----------


## Varp

Look it here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Varp

Look it here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## paulmanley

Thank you for sharing all of these ASM Metals Handbooks. Indeed, you really help me to understand more the ASM Metals Handbooks and I'm so lucky that I saw you post. I will share the knowledge I learned here to all my friends and I hope you would post more new updates here. Keep sharing

----------


## gohgimwae

Most of them are unavailable. Can you repost?

----------


## Varp

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

